# Messiah--Best Recording with Female Conductor



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure if there are many or any other female-conductor Messiah sets on CD. Here is a start and I'll say that this is one I would have as well as not have purchased. It does not make my favorites list. Hopefully there are better recommendations. Why female conductor? I don't know. Just for a different look at Messiah recordings I guess. Just plain curiosity.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I know of three others:

Jeannette Sorrell - on Avie label and released in 2010.
Daniella Doci - on Pan Classics, 2016.
Emmanuelle Haïm - on Erato, 2014

Unlike the Glover, these three are on period instruments.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I know of three others:
> 
> Jeannette Sorrell - on Avie label and released in 2010.
> Daniella Doci - on Pan Classics, 2016.
> ...


Sorrell has two recordings, both with some cuts. Doci I cannot find. Haim has a countertenor. I'll keep Sorrell in mind anyway. The one I posted above, Glover, has cuts also.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, this one got a like but is in wrong thread as it was not a female conductor. It is now moved to *this thread*.


----------

